# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  А че за Hotmail.com?

## Владимир2005

Откуда может прийти письма от каких-то Люба Б., Наталья С. с обратными адресами типа имя@hotmail.ru. Мне пришло на mail.ru.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Откуда угодно - начиная от соседнего ПК и заканчивая северным полюсом ... - фокус в том, что судить по обратному адресу нельзя, он задается в настройке программы самими пользователем и часто подделывается спамерами и шутниками. Современные почтовые вирусы часто подставляют в поле "From:" реальные адреса, найденные на ПК пользователя.
Для более точного определения нужно посмотреть заголовки письма (как это сделать - зависит от почтовой программы). Заголовки подделать немного сложнее, например вот ближайшее письмо со спамом:
Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from *[12.150.8.166] (HELO 12-150-8-166.starlinx.com)*
by cgp.agava.net (CommuniGate Pro SMTP 4.2.9)
with SMTP id 21026594 for [email protected]; Wed, 30 Mar 2005 20:21:00 +0400
FCC: mailbox://[email protected]/Sent
X-Identity-Key: id1
Date: Wed, 30 Mar 2005 18:23:57 +0200
From: Randell Adams <[email protected]>
X-Accept-Language: en-us, en
MIME-Version: 1.0
To: [email protected]
Subject: re[20]:
Content-Type: multipart/related;
......
Выделенной жирным информации можно с некоторой степенью вероятности верить ... т.е. тут видно, что письмо получено не от сервера yahoo.com, а с какого-то "левого" адреса

----------


## Владимир2005

> Откуда угодно - начиная от соседнего ПК и заканчивая северным полюсом ... - фокус в том, что судить по обратному адресу нельзя, он задается в настройке программы самими пользователем и часто подделывается спамерами и шутниками. Современные почтовые вирусы часто подставляют в поле "From:" реальные адреса, найденные на ПК пользователя.
> Для более точного определения нужно посмотреть заголовки письма (как это сделать - зависит от почтовой программы). Заголовки подделать немного сложнее, например:
> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Received: from *[12.150.8.166] (HELO 12-150-8-166.starlinx.com)*
>   by cgp.agava.net (CommuniGate Pro SMTP 4.2.9)
>   with SMTP id 21026594 for [email protected]; Wed, 30 Mar 2005 20:21:00 +0400
> FCC: mailbox://[email protected]/Sent
> X-Identity-Key: id1
> Date: Wed, 30 Mar 2005 18:23:57 +0200
> ...


Та-а-ак. И че у меня получится я его открывал... Да, еще предлагали посетить сайт http://shadowte.net.ru

----------


## Geser

> Та-а-ак. И че у меня получится я его открывал... Да, еще предлагали посетить сайт http://shadowte.net.ru


Получиться может всё что угодно  :Smiley: 
Если вложения никакие не запускал, то есть шансы что ничего страшного  :Smiley:

----------


## Владимир2005

По моему тут нечисто???

----------


## Владимир2005

> Получиться может всё что угодно 
> Если вложения никакие не запускал, то есть шансы что ничего страшного


Вложений не было... Кроме посетить сайт...

----------


## Geser

Светить своё мыло на конференциях не советую. Спам потом будет сотнями в день приходить.

----------


## Владимир2005

> Светить своё мыло на конференциях не советую. Спам потом будет сотнями в день приходить.


Хорошо. И что-то еще есть по поводу?

----------


## Geser

> Хорошо. И что-то еще есть по поводу?


А что по поводу? Вероятно обычный спам. МНе такое приходит пачками  :Smiley:  И от Люб и от Люсь и от Надежд Константиновн  :Smiley:  Атачи незнакомые не открывай, на линки не нажимай и будет тебе счастье  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Хорошо. И что-то еще есть по поводу?



Имеешь ввиду , как это можно сделать ?
вот самый простой способ : 
идёшь на http://www.quickmail.ru/fcgi/send.cgi
вставляешь в полe от кого , например [email protected] ,
остальные тоже заполни  , можно прикрепить какой-нибудь файлик до 600 кб и дело в шляпе  :Smiley: 
 Пошли сам себе и получишь письмо от Вована    :Smiley: ))

----------


## egik

у меня для этого для регестраций есть специальный ящик, который я выгребаю от спама регулярно, а открываю только письма с авторизацией, вот такая загогулина

----------

